# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء طلبات : مطلوب بوكسات بأثمنة مناسبة

## 4ever

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اما بعد اخوتي انا ابحت عن بوكسات لأشتريها من بينها  
فيريزس Gــولد + اوكتوبيس مفعلة على واجهة سامسونج فقط + Nck Dongle Full Active 
المهم ان تكون في حالة جيدة*  :Smile:

----------


## bstinfix

smart clip2 
0662039078

----------

